# Low Ohms vs High Ohms



## Jebula999 (1/8/15)

Sup Vapes.

I'm hoping someone can clarify this for me, i just can't seem to get my head around it.

What are the Pros and Cons to the different builds?

For instance running low ohm builds at high Watts and low Volts VS high ohm builds at much lower Watts and high Volts?

Iv'e seen a 1.8ohm build, at 25Watts run at 7Volts, and it seems to work as well as a 0.5Ohm build, at 40Watts run at 5Volts.

What drains your battery more? What does the Volts actually mean and is it dangerous at high levels? 

What are your thoughts between the two different ways?

I would be very happy if someone can explain to the best they can as i'm learning coil building and seeing what builds i prefer, but i don't want to build something that will damage my mod or spontaneously combust.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit (1/8/15)

@Jebula999 thanks for starting this thread, I have been wondering the same. Looking forward to seeing the responses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/8/15)

Hi @Jebula999

Very interesting point you make

From my perspective and experiences, a low ohm build with very thick wire has more mass so it takes longer to heat up. Usually this needs more power to get going. This can make your batteries drain faster.

With a higher ohm build with thinner wire, it doesnt need as much power to get to the same temperature.

So just on the above, one would think the higher ohm build is better

However there is another factor - wick contact surface area. The thicker wire coil likely has more surface area of wick in contact with the coil. So there may well be more vaporisation going on with more volume of vapour.

There is one other variable too and that is airflow. I think the higher power thicker wire builds need more airflow.

For me, I prefer the sharpness and crisp flavour i get from thinner wire. Thats another aspect (ie the taste) And im not into massive clouds other than occasional fun.

I am mainly talking from my experiences on my Reos which are mechanical devices, where the power is set by the coil. (And the voltage is below 4.2V)

But this is a most interesting topic and I am still curious about many aspects and keen to learn more.

Paging @Mike for your heat flux info

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

As I understand it: A higher ohm (resistance) build can only take so much power. If you apply too much power you will get a burning taste. Low ohm (resistance) can take more power and you need more power to get it going.

That is why on the OCC coil, depending on resistance, you will get a power range recommendation, e.g. for the Kanger VOCC 0.5 ohm coil you get a recommendation of 15 - 60W. On the 1.5 ohm coils it is 10 - 26W. On their "using guide" included with the Subox Mini Kit they even refine the range according to VG% of your juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (1/8/15)

Andre said:


> As I understand it: A higher ohm (resistance) build can only take so much power. If you apply too much power you will get a burning taste. Low ohm (resistance) can take more power and you need more power to get it going



This is what i'm curious about, low Ohms require more power to get it going, so technically you draining you battery much faster and also shortening its life span, where in retrospect you can run at higher Ohms, keeping your Watts down low using less power, preserving your battery and its life span...

@Silver had some good points on the different flavour and vapour production with the different builds, so in turn people are sacrificing their battery time and life span for more dense, flavourfull clouds.

But the last and most interesting thing i'm trying to find out, is the Volts. Is there a level at which it is too high? Do you judge anything by the volts? Because if they showing it on almost all VV/VW devices, surely it is important? Yet no one mentions it anywhere. It's always about the Ohms and the Watts...


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

Jebula999 said:


> This is what i'm curious about, low Ohms require more power to get it going, so technically you draining you battery much faster and also shortening its life span, where in retrospect you can run at higher Ohms, keeping your Watts down low using less power, preserving your battery and its life span...
> 
> @Silver had some good points on the different flavour and vapour production with the different builds, so in turn people are sacrificing their battery time and life span for more dense, flavourfull clouds.
> 
> But the last and most interesting thing i'm trying to find out, is the Volts. Is there a level at which it is too high? Do you judge anything by the volts? Because if they showing it on almost all VV/VW devices, surely it is important? Yet no one mentions it anywhere. It's always about the Ohms and the Watts...


Here is a simple explanation of the relationship between these: http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/energy/question501.htm


----------



## zadiac (1/8/15)

Then again, for me that is, lower ohm builds makes the flavor pop more and I like a warmer vape.


----------



## GerharddP (1/8/15)

Jebula999 said:


> This is what i'm curious about, low Ohms require more power to get it going, so technically you draining you battery much faster and also shortening its life span, where in retrospect you can run at higher Ohms, keeping your Watts down low using less power, preserving your battery and its life span...
> 
> @Silver had some good points on the different flavour and vapour production with the different builds, so in turn people are sacrificing their battery time and life span for more dense, flavourfull clouds.
> 
> But the last and most interesting thing i'm trying to find out, is the Volts. Is there a level at which it is too high? Do you judge anything by the volts? Because if they showing it on almost all VV/VW devices, surely it is important? Yet no one mentions it anywhere. It's always about the Ohms and the Watts...


Higher volts are not dangerous hence the fact they measure bats in amp draw not volt draw limit. Volts are just the fuel to get the amps flowing. Amps would be the engine powering the car..if your engine can only generate so much power it doesnt help throwing more fuel in it..the only reason volts are important is because at said resistance amps will simply not flow if you dont up the volts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (1/8/15)

The whole idea is connected to the laws of thermodynamics as per my signature ...the thicker wire or lower resistance will vaporize more liquid because it has a higher W/m rating..the vapors will be hotter but also more flavor will be present simply beacause more is vaporized at any given time..thus more power=more vapor and flavor but also drains the battery faster. Just remember that i.e. 10W is 10W doesnt matter if you increase or decrease the volts/amps/resistance the load on the bat is 10w

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999 (1/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> Higher volts are not dangerous hence the fact they measure bats in amp draw not volt draw limit. Volts are just the fuel to get the amps flowing. Amps would be the engine powering the car..if your engine can only generate so much power it doesnt help throwing more fuel in it..the only reason volts are important is because at said resistance amps will simply not flow if you dont up the volts



So that somewhat helps my understanding.

So for the final part, which one uses more battery? I take it the one that uses the highest Volts?


----------



## Jebula999 (1/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> The whole idea is connected to the laws of thermodynamics as per my signature ...the thicker wire or lower resistance will vaporize more liquid because it has a higher W/m rating..the vapors will be hotter but also more flavor will be present simply beacause more is vaporized at any given time..thus more power=more vapor and flavor but also drains the battery faster. Just remember that i.e. 10W is 10W doesnt matter if you increase or decrease the volts/amps/resistance the load on the bat is 10w


Scrap my last post, was made before reading your newest one... 

Haha, thanx tho, your information has been most informative!


----------



## GerharddP (1/8/15)

Jebula999 said:


> So that somewhat helps my understanding.
> 
> So for the final part, which one uses more battery? I take it the one that uses the highest Volts?


No. You can generate thousands of volts from a battery look at a stun gun for example. Volts and amps are inverversly proportional thus if amps go up then volts go down if the load stays the same. If you see seven volts its because its stepped up vrom your bats 4v your battery can not give more than that but if you draw more amps then you drain the battery more. Imagine a bucket with two fittings attached, the bucket can only take so much water but if you darin the bucket from a tiny faucet it takes a long time (read high voltage) if you open the big faucet its empty in no time


----------

